# Sound shift has passed 5000!



## Kelly B

Congratulations!


----------



## Trisia

Hearty congrats. Thanks for the helpful posts, hope to see many more of them.


----------



## sound shift

Thank you, Kelly and Trisia. I think I'm lucky to be here - several times I've stepped back from posting something that would have got me suspended, banned or worse! I have become so attached to WR (what am I like?) that that would have been a difficult pill to swallow. Two Christmases in a row now I've asked for a decent English grammar so that I can call on some authority for my soundings-off, but to no avail. Oh well!


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, Mr.Shift


----------



## sound shift

Thanks, Ewie.


----------



## Topsie

*(Belated) Congratulations!*
*Here's a five thousand pound note! *


----------



## ewie

And *here*'s a ... well, it speaks for itself.


----------



## sound shift

Thank you to the two of you! I've converted both gifts into euros, for peace of mind's sake in these uncertain times.


----------



## alexacohen

Congratulations, mate!

You have been busy while I was travelling faraway places... good to be back and see you!

Ale


----------



## sound shift

alexacohen said:


> Congratulations, mate!
> 
> You have been busy while I was travelling faraway places... good to be back and see you!
> 
> Ale



Muchas gracias por el mensaje, Alexa. La parte que más me gusta es la última palabra: "Ale" = "Cerveza"


----------



## alexacohen

sound shift said:


> Muchas gracias por el mensaje, Alexa. La parte que más me gusta es la última palabra: "Ale" = "Cerveza"


 
You have two hands. You can always hold Ale with one hand an hold an ale with the other hand.

Ooooops!

_Just cheeky me!_


----------



## Frank06

Congrats with the 5 mille!

Frank


----------



## sound shift

Bedankt, hoor! (Or is that too "Ollands" for Antwerp? )


----------



## Frank06

sound shift said:


> Bedankt, hoor! (Or is that too "Ollands" for Antwerp? )


Mor joeng toch, belange ni. 
En derbij, 'k emme kik oemmes ne goeien dictionèèr.


----------



## sound shift

Frank06 said:


> Mor joeng toch, belange ni.
> En derbij, 'k emme kik oemmes ne goeien dictionèèr.



It's OK for you, Frank - there are plenty of ABN dictionaries around, but I never found a "Dictionèèr [horrible word; "Woordenboek", please!!] Antwerps" at the Zondagmarkt . I _think _you are saying that "Bedankt, hoor!" _is _"Ollands", but you don't mind. Maar ik ben er niet zeker van.


----------

